# arlington heights swap



## ace (Jul 26, 2011)

Anybody have the date for the Arlington Heights, Ill. Swap meet this year? THANKS!


----------



## chitown (Jul 27, 2011)

*AUG 21st*

Sunday, August 21st 2011

9am-2pm

Village CycleSport 7th annual Classic Bicycle show and swap

Mega huge swap meet and a great show.

1313 N. Rand rd.

Arlington Heights IL 60004        847-398-1650 (ask for Joe)


----------

